# B11 Engine swap...



## '83 B11 (Aug 29, 2009)

I want to do a swap that will be cheap, and as easy as possible as It will be my first. I just want more power, and my old engine is getting worn out. Which one do you think I should go with? It would be for my 1983 sentra 4 door, with the 5 speed.

Also, can someone link me to the spot where I would find a tutorial or list of everything I would need for a ga16de swap? Or a turbo E15? Thanks


----------



## 19sentra88 (Oct 24, 2009)

i've heard the GA16 swap and the CA18DE swap are fairly easy. the E15 turbo isnt worth the hassle it would be to get ahold of the parts as it was never sold in america. so unless you live in europe or have connections to someone over there, the E15 turbo isnt a viable swap


----------



## '83 B11 (Aug 29, 2009)

Ya, I see what your saying, thanks. Do I need to swap trannies for the GA16 or not.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

Yes, GA16 uses a different transmission from the E16, and I think you would have to change out the front spindles and brakes so you could use the CV axles from the GA's transmission


----------



## '83 B11 (Aug 29, 2009)

bob89sentra said:


> Yes, GA16 uses a different transmission from the E16, and I think you would have to change out the front spindles and brakes so you could use the CV axles from the GA's transmission


Ok thanks for clarifying. I looked at your car domain, would the suspension upgrades and front brake bolt on you did fit on my 1983 sentra? I know it's a whole other topic but I need to upgrade my suspension for SCCA solo.

So to everyone: If I don't go with the GA16, and just had my E16 cleaned up and refreshed for now what all can I do to add more power? It's stock currently to the best of my knowledge. I just don't think I want to take on that whole tranny swap, etc. If I found a parts car I might go for it though.


----------



## bob89sentra (Sep 15, 2005)

'83 B11 said:


> Ok thanks for clarifying. I looked at your car domain, would the suspension upgrades and front brake bolt on you did fit on my 1983 sentra? I know it's a whole other topic but I need to upgrade my suspension for SCCA solo.


As for the bigger front discs they would only fit on the Hubs from a B12 (which only work with GA16 Axles), the B11 Hubs have a wider lug spacing IIRC it is 114mm X 4 vs the B12 has 100mm X 4 lug pattern. I do not know if the sway bar upgrade will work on a B11, never really looked very close at one to see.


----------



## '83 B11 (Aug 29, 2009)

So if I GA16 swapped, then that would let me put the bigger brakes on because I'd be running Ga16 axles? I would just need to get B12 hubs for the front?
I may be able to take some pictures under my B11 and you can see if the sway bar would work.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

19sentra88 said:


> i've heard the GA16 swap and the CA18DE swap are fairly easy. the E15 turbo isnt worth the hassle it would be to get ahold of the parts as it was never sold in america. so unless you live in europe or have connections to someone over there, the E15 turbo isnt a viable swap


The E15 turbo was sold in the 83-86 Pulsar in the US along with the E16S. That said, I still wouldn't go through the trouble of using the E15T for an engine swap.


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Easiest is the GA16DE swap!! Keep your hubs, you can still use the B11 Tranny on the GA, Good luck!!!


----------



## oldman (Jul 10, 2006)

macakin said:


> Easiest is the GA16DE swap!! Keep your hubs, you can still use the B11 Tranny on the GA, Good luck!!!


Would you know where I can get detailed information on how to do this swap?


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

Let me know what you need!!


----------



## jasongroves (May 30, 2011)

Im about to do a similar swap.
Im putting a GA16DS into my B11 Sunny which had a E13 as standard.
Got the engine, gearbox and axles for $100 (NZD) so I thought that was pretty fair
My questions are: 
Do I use the original gearbox that was bolted to the E13? Or will the GA16 box bolt in?
Do I need to upgrade the front brakes to something larger?
If so, whats my easiest bolt on option?
Are any mounts different between the 2 engines and gearboxes?
I would be really grateful for any info


----------



## macakin (Nov 6, 2003)

jasongroves said:


> Im about to do a similar swap.
> Im putting a GA16DS into my B11 Sunny which had a E13 as standard.
> Got the engine, gearbox and axles for $100 (NZD) so I thought that was pretty fair
> My questions are:
> ...


Either transmission should bolt to the GA16, just need to use the respective clutch and flywheel for them. I'm not sure about the mounts


----------

